# S3 vag-com airflow reading



## YAS (Sep 2, 2006)

Whatsup guys, need help here, i have a 2001 S3 with giac s/w, forge splitR DV, samco sport TIP, de-cat, 2.5 inch mandrel bent 2 box exhaust. I get 187 g/s of airflow, and maximum boost is 1.5 bar(22.05 psi) @ 3000rpm, does this sound correct? .Thanks


----------

